# Light o Rama sale



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

**FYI**

The software/hardware light o rama will be on sale 5/22-5/29.
http://www.lightorama.com/May2006Sale.html

I use this stuff in my haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do they have a sale on a 16 channel controller with the software? I use animated Lighting stuff but I would like to get into LOR. And how easy is it to program. Is it kind of like visual basic?


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

hey DT
looking closely I didn't see anything relating to the software being on sale. You should email Dan Baldwin and ask him directly. He's a pretty nice guy to deal with. As for programming it........I started with just 8 channels and basically got better at it as time went on. Figure maybe an hour for each minute of sound. (Just my estimate). You can download a demo version on his website. Very easy to work with.
http://www.lightorama.com/demo.php


----------

